# amt chesterfield



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i recently took my head to amt for some valve guides and recutting of valves and reshim to my new cams and i am very pleased with workmanship and service deffo recomend and if i need more work doing not just on skyline but anything i wouldnt hesistate to use again cheers andy


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

+1

Andy did a superb job with my RB25 head... And has been quite happy to offer advice too... Top man


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

yes he was also happy to just advise me aswell top man


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

top top bloke, very helpful! knows everything to know about skylines, and hes the best bloke in the uk for modding the rb26 head!!


----------



## Apex trackdays (Mar 15, 2011)

Got to agree with the above comments. He has built a couple of engines for me and modified a number of cylinder heads. The workmanship is second to none. A great supplier of turbos as well!


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

cossie0_4 said:


> i recently took my head to amt for some valve guides and recutting of valves and reshim to my new cams and i am very pleased with workmanship and service deffo recomend and if i need more work doing not just on skyline but anything i wouldnt hesistate to use again cheers andy


Andy is a top bloke, also seen your head he was working on it was spotless :thumbsup:


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

he said it was one of the cleanest he seen in a while and also a bonus he has a nice r32 aswell


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

his 32 is very nice, will be a proper weapon whens its done! Turbos bigger than my head lol 

Workmanship and knowledge second to non with Andy @ AMT :thumbsup:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dont think Andy will mine, heres a sneaky preview of whats up his sleeve :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I may as well add me two peneth. 

Since getting my Skyline I've been nipping round to Andys, what this guy doesn't know about Skylines isn't worth knowing. The guy eats and sleeps Skyline heads. I was there the other day whilst he was finishing off building the op's head and the quality of Andy's work really is top notch. It had been dipped, dried, skimmed to a mirror finish and was having new stem seals and the valves re-fitted, it looked like a new head.
Andy has sorted me out with a few parts and has also made me feel a lot more comfortable owning a Skyline knowing that his expertise is just round the corner if needed. As has already been said he has a stunning red R32 GT R in the process of being rebuilt and another build with the biggest turbo I've ever seen.  
I would recommend Andy to everybody that owns a Skyline. :thumbsup:


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i also going to use him when i want some turbos has he can get them aswell at a good price.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

how you getting on with porting cossie? long time no hear? sounds all is on the right track! :-D


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I've only heard good things about Andys work will defo use him for a lary spec head i'm planning for another engine :smokin:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

MMT said:


> Well I may as well add me two peneth.
> 
> Since getting my Skyline I've been nipping round to Andys, what this guy doesn't know about Skylines isn't worth knowing. The guy eats and sleeps Skyline heads. I was there the other day whilst he was finishing off building the op's head and the quality of Andy's work really is top notch. It had been dipped, dried, skimmed to a mirror finish and was having new stem seals and the valves re-fitted, it looked like a new head.
> Andy has sorted me out with a few parts and has also made me feel a lot more comfortable owning a Skyline knowing that his expertise is just round the corner if needed. As has already been said he has a stunning red R32 GT R in the process of being rebuilt and another build with the biggest turbo I've ever seen.
> I would recommend Andy to everybody that owns a Skyline. :thumbsup:


RED 32 !!! can only be good:thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Were he based im in chesterfield also


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

Taven888 said:


> Were he based im in chesterfield also
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


In his workshop mostly 

Andy is in the Walton area I'm in Newbold, you've met Si. Where are you mate?


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

hes just off 29m1 can give you a contact number for him if you want it mate you wont be disapointed in his work cheers


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

I see, someone local thats a good thing.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

This might make things a bit better to see the quality of his work :clap:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very intresting !!!! Wat will that hit full boost about 5000rpm?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

It mite never turn LOL


----------



## Apex trackdays (Mar 15, 2011)

The bonnet may not close!!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

mmm that manifold and turbo look sweet:thumbsup:. Andy do u mind me asking what turbo that is? its freekin huge lol.
Would love to see this engine fitted up and in action


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> mmm that manifold and turbo look sweet:thumbsup:. Andy do u mind me asking what turbo that is? its freekin huge lol.
> Would love to see this engine fitted up and in action


Turbo ? Thats the engine from the A380 Airbus....


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

The turbo is a turbonetics thumper rated at 1500bhp we have put a lot of time into making the manifold to work with the turbo and the rest of the engine there are no wastgates plumed in yet we are working on a pulsed gate system for it.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

mmt im in your area too


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

nismoman said:


> mmt im in your area too


Where are you mate? :thumbsup:

We're going to have to organise a meet this summer.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The turbo is a turbonetics thumper rated at 1500bhp we have put a lot of time into making the manifold to work with the turbo and the rest of the engine there are no wastgates plumed in yet we are working on a pulsed gate system for it.


Cheers Andy :thumbsup: that things gonna be savage lol fair play dude. Look forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

andy is this sorted yet?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Its going in my car soon


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice to read would probably contact amt for my engine work in the future,does he have any homepage with pics and contact info ??=)


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey if you need anything pm me. And the engine in the pic will
be done next year.


----------



## cazdev (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a recent Skyline convert and am based in Sheffield so nice to know that a Skylinaholic is close by.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey if you ever need any help or advice drop me a pm
I to have R32 and love it to bits.


----------

